# Volcom Articulated Pant vs Stretch Gore Tex Pant



## Mountain Surfer (Jun 30, 2019)

Hey guys

I have the Volcom L Gore Tex pant, which is an awesome pant, but it's very baggy and I prefer the tailored/articulated look where the pants are a bit slimmer in the bottom of the thigh/knee area but roomy at the bottom of the leg.

Basically I want the fit of the Volcom Articulated pant ( https://thegoodride.com/snowboard-pant-reviews/volcom-articulated-snowboard-pant-review/ ) However, it's 15K waterproofing, which I know is very good. The rest of my gear is all GTX though and I was kind of hoping to have GTX for everything.

Now I'm wondering if the Volcom Stretch GTX pant might be the one to go for. It does look a bit baggier than the Articulated though, even though Volcom's website says it's the same type of fit ("modern articulated"). Can be seen here ( https://thegoodride.com/snowboard-pant-reviews/volcom-stretch-gore-tex-pant-2019-review/ ) 

Does anyone have any personal experience of these pants or has seen them close up and can provide some insight? Nowhere near me has them in stock. I should probably put aside my GTX snobbishness and get the Articulated, but I figured if the Stretch has the same fit in reality, then I don't mind spending a bit more to get it. I just can't tell though.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

I dont have the pants your talking about, but I do have the volcom freakin chino

They are not baggy but not tight either, they have room in all the right spots and are hands down the most comfortable snowboarding pants I have ever tried

Also as of last season they are now 15/15k as well


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

It's a shame that the Stretch doesn't look as fitted/articulated in the product photos. I was interested in those as well -- as all of my Volcom snow pants have the Articulated fit.

A few years ago I bought a pair of Volcom V-Bird GTX pants (these are 2L Gore-Tex) in brown, for the articulated fit (you can Google the photos which show a more typical fit on the models) and they are true to the fit style, but I did not like that particular brown colorway in person. 

So I still have a pair of brand new, brown, size large pants with tags if anyone is interested for less than 1/3 the price of the GTX Stretch.


----------

